# Sidearm Magazine Options



## Vegas52 (May 30, 2013)

So I am deploying for the first time and, due to budget cuts, I get to pick my own holster and magazine pouches. I have already purchased a Safariland holster and now I am looking for some advice on a mag pouch. My research so far has lead me to the Tactical Tailor Magna Mag and the High Speed Gear Taco pouches. Although I am restricted to the FOB on this deployment I plan on crosstraining into a SOF careerfield in the future and I want to buy something that will still be a good pouch to have in that more active/tactical world. I am not hung up on either of the two listed options but I would like something that doesnt require me to unfasten a buckle or anything. I am also planning on wearing these on my weak-side hip if that makes a difference. Thank you in advance for your help.

(Sorry I would post links to the two items but my tablet is being difficult with this text field.)


----------



## Teufel (May 30, 2013)

I used a safari-land paddle holster and paddle mag pouch thing when I was on the FOB.  That way I could keep my leg holster on my "battle belt" and just slip on my pistol and magazines when I was running around the FOB with no armor on.


----------



## ProPatria (May 30, 2013)

Huge fan of the pistol Taco pouches. They also double as a pouch for DD's and pretty much anything else that will fit into it like multi tools. Great piece of kit in my opinion.


----------



## Teufel (May 31, 2013)

I also only wore my dump pouch on the fob when I wanted to smuggle out power bars and ripits.  Especially from the Army chowhalls which were way better than ours.


----------



## 0699 (May 31, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I used a safari-land paddle holster and paddle mag pouch thing when I was on the FOB. That way I could keep my leg holster on my "battle belt" and just slip on my pistol and magazines when I was running around the FOB with no armor on.


 
I had three holsters my last deployment. A drop holster on a padded belt, a holster mounted on the chest of my body armor for vehicle operations, and a leather vertical holster (issued, but not sure what it's called) for those times I was walking around the FOB but just HAD to carry a weapon.


----------



## DA SWO (May 31, 2013)

Vegas52 said:


> So I am deploying for the first time and, due to budget cuts, I get to pick my own holster and magazine pouches. I have already purchased a Safariland holster and now I am looking for some advice on a mag pouch. My research so far has lead me to the Tactical Tailor Magna Mag and the High Speed Gear Taco pouches. Although I am restricted to the FOB on this deployment I plan on crosstraining into a SOF careerfield in the future and I want to buy something that will still be a good pouch to have in that more active/tactical world. I am not hung up on either of the two listed options but I would like something that doesnt require me to unfasten a buckle or anything. I am also planning on wearing these on my weak-side hip if that makes a difference. Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> (Sorry I would post links to the two items but my tablet is being difficult with this text field.)


 
You looking for tan colored, ABU or Multicam pouches?


----------



## Vegas52 (May 31, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You looking for tan colored, ABU or Multicam pouches?



Tan or Multicam. I was leaning towards tan though. Figured I could use it with other uniforms and in civies without having something that screams that I am in the military.


----------



## DA SWO (May 31, 2013)

Vegas52 said:


> Tan or Multicam. I was leaning towards tan though. Figured I could use it with other uniforms and in civies without having something that screams that I am in the military.


 
Let me see if I have something  in the Big Box O'crap.  I'll PM you over the weekend.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 31, 2013)

What kind of side arm you have?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 31, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Let me see if I have something  in the Big Box O'crap.  I'll PM you over the weekend.



"Big Box O'Crap".  Sometime as a potentially entertaining thread, it would be interesting to quickly put a dollar value and a photo of our boxes.  Which suddenly gives me another idea of a more generous nature...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2013)

I had a Safariland drop leg holster my first deployment to Iraq in 2004, back when I thought I was going to be doing hi-speed stuff.  I mounted a magazine holder to the elastic strap immediately in front of the holster, where it rests against the paddle.  Worked fine for FOB work.  Get something that will work for this deployment and don't worry about what you'll need when/if you make it into a SOF unit.  Chances are, by that that time there will be something better on the market, or your unit will issue you something cooler.  Get what you need now, take care of "later" later.


----------



## Vegas52 (May 31, 2013)

It is a standard issue M9.


----------



## Vegas52 (May 31, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I had a Safariland drop leg holster my first deployment to Iraq in 2004, back when I thought I was going to be doing hi-speed stuff. I mounted a magazine holder to the elastic strap immediately in front of the holster, where it rests against the paddle. Worked fine for FOB work. Get something that will work for this deployment and don't worry about what you'll need when/if you make it into a SOF unit. Chances are, by that that time there will be something better on the market, or your unit will issue you something cooler. Get what you need now, take care of "later" later.


 
Great advice. Thanks for the different take on things Marauder.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 1, 2013)

Good luck, hopefully SOWT can pull something from his treasure chest to hook you up.

He once pulled out a Dragon egg and we all know what happened then!!!!!!


Here's some pretty cool looking kit....just saying..





G-Code at 1:30


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 1, 2013)

It looks like all that G-code stuff would pop off the first time you went to prone.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 1, 2013)

I wouldn't mind going to prone with the g code lady.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 1, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I wouldn't mind going to prone with the g code lady.


 
Yea, she could make some stuff pop off.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah Erika is hot...and I mean that in a respectful way.....

I don't want to HIJACK this...but here she is with her ZOMBIE KIT.....


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

Best advice, go to the range and ask your buddies to borrow their pistol and mag holsters and see which variant and location works for you and how you move.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 25, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> It looks like all that G-code stuff would pop off the first time you went to prone.



G-code makes some badass stuff. I had one of their holster set ups I gave some pieces to @pardus, those things are locked in very solidly, and will not come off.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2013)

As for a mag pouch and holster for that matter, Trojan Tactical makes really good OWB Kydex kit. www.trotac.com

Also if your going to be on the fob and not running force-pro, I would just buy something comfortable that is easy to put on and take off. I wouldn't worry too much about later applications.


----------



## pardus (Aug 25, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> G-code makes some badass stuff. I had one of their holster set ups I gave some pieces to @pardus, those things are locked in very solidly, and will not come off.



Very true. Solid as a rock. 

@cback0220 thanks again Brother!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2013)

The gear you have is the gear you'll use....  be proficient with it until it is replaced, then retrain the muscle memory for the new stuff.


----------

